# Un salto evolutivo en la tecnología del micrófono



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2009)

Un salto evolutivo en la tecnología del microfono

Mediante una tecnología laser relativamente simple se puede revolucionar el concepto mismo del micrófono al eliminar las partes mecánicas móviles encargadas de la captación del sonido mediante la captación mediante un haz laser, con increible presición, del movimiento de particulas en suspención en el aire.

La prueba del concepto (Invento) fue efectuada por el pionero en audio digital David Schwartz en AES (Audio Engineering Society) en un piso de la AES en Nueva York el 21 de septiembre de 2009.

Ha habido varios hitos clave en la evolución del micrófono, desde el desarrollo del transductor de base en el siglo 19, a la introducción del micrófono de condensador en la década de 1920, seguido por los micrófonos de FET en los años 1960 y los micrófonos de varios canales más recientes usaron para aplicaciones de audio de sonido envolvente.
El siguiente paso en esta evolución será presentado en la 127a Audio Engineering Society Show, Oct. 9-12, 2009, en el Javits Center en Nueva York. 

El diseño de un micrófono convencional tiene numerosas particularidades inherentes: la velocidad con que una membrana tradicional es capáz de reaccionar es innatamente limitada por su tamaño y forma, y la variedad de los elementos mecánicos, inevitablemente, agrega coloración tonal y distorsión al sonido de la grabación.

En el diseño con láser, el diafragma o la placa se sustituyen con partículas microscópicas dispersas en una cámara llena de gas en el que el flujo laminar del gas es constante.
La detección del desplazamiento de la corriente de aire y partículas mediante un laser y un receptor optico crea un completo método no intrusivo para medir el movimiento del aire.
Este sistema se traduce en que no existe una cantidad de masa significativa, en movimiento, entre la fuente del sonido y el sistema de transducción y de allí a la grabación.

YouTube - New Mic Proof of Concept
YouTube - Smoke Mic Prototype One


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2009)

la verdad que es interesante.

una cosa que no hay que olvidar es que cuanto mas refinado sea el asunto mas complejo se vuelve el tener ahi..a el alcance de mis manos brutas el resultado final.
a ver si me expico:

ahora que hablamso de eso audio y un microfono vams a un intercomunicador , de esos bien comunes, tipo de portero electrico de una casa.

antes se usaban capsulas de carbon, si bien era algo basico y con el tiempo se deterioraban uno simplemtente tenia que colgar una capsula receptora y listo.
una capsula de un lado ..........un cable............otra capsula de el otro .
una pila y :

HOLAAAAA !!!!!!!!!! 

luego vinieron los microfonos electrect o algo asi, que necesitan uan adaptacion, amplificador o no se que , yo de audio no soy experto.
el asunto que ya habia que hacer una plaqueta con un par de trnsistores y varis bichitos mas de colores.

ahora supongo que este aparato requerira una electronica asociada .

es interesante por que seguramente el concepto abrira puertas y tendra mejores caracteristicas en determinadas condiciones.

pero ya nada es como antes.
hoy dia ..........
como decirlo.

si, es mas preciso y de mejr calidad.

pero antes sacabas de un equipo un motor y le dabas tension y daba vueltas.
hoy son paso a paso, asiq ue sin la alectronica asociada no te sirve de nada.
los microfonos ya puse el ejemplo.

y hace unos dias estaba mirando unos pulsadores capacitivos, o por campo electromagnetico.
parece que las distintas firmas como freescale y microchip ya hacen chips dedicados a eso.

antes un pulsador era eso, lo sacabas de un lado y hacias eso: cerrar un circuito.
se te rompia y lo cambiabas por oto aunque sea de otra forma , pero que hacia eso cerrar un cricuito.

hoy la electronica se mueve a un nivel , al que solo unos pocos pueden acceder, o casi nadie, solo las grandes empresas, para las cuales no hay problema con la tecniologia, ya que disuelven lso costos de ingenieria en la cantidad, lo demas ....es solo silicio.

pero uno , casi ni puede tocar nada , ni que hablar de un microfono con una capsula sensora de laser, NI UN PULSADOR !!!!!!!!

esta bueno si lo venden "todo en uno" o sea el mic laser con el pre en la misma capsula, que uno vea 3 pines y ya le salga una V. variable como un mic. comun .

ojala.

en verdad me parece que esta tecnologia sera la que tendran los MP23 de el futuro proximo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 26, 2009)

Jaja, Ni modo, los electronicos "analogicos" como nosotros, nos vamos a quedar en el baúl de los recuerdos .

Actualizase o morir... Prefieri seguir con mi MIC de bobina movil. Además, que le pelean a este ultimo, hasta ahora, creo que ninguna persona se ha quejado de lo mal que se oyen la voz de un cantante en un CD.

Ad...Nothing...
Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

Creo que esto tiene aplicación únicamente en el campo científico. Para grabar audio que será escuchado por humanos, no tiene sentido utilizar este aparato, ya que si la membrana de los micrófonos genera distorsión, el sistema auditivo propio de cualquier ser humano también la produce. Ni hablar de los transductores que transformadorrmen la electricidad en sonido (parlantes ;-) ). Estos últimos son reemplazables. Para los tímpanos creo que todavía no hay reemplazo.
Aunque de seguro alguien se los querrá vender a los "amantes" del audio "Hi-End".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2009)

aaaah, daniel, justamente en esa ultima frase estaba pensando desde que empece a leer lo de fogo. 

como utilidad este tipo de microfono lo tiene en la industria y en laboratorios, pero de ahi a que sea completamente comercial, o sea, que lo veamos algun dia en la lleca, mmmmmmm

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pues la verdad, en la prueba que hace al final del video, no se escucha muy bien.
Pero la idea es novedosa, claro que como arian  eso portátil, eso tiene mucho que investigar


----------

